# Navitas controller



## greif (Jun 26, 2010)

hi

I am going with the Navitas TSX500-72V controller and was wondering if anyone had a Navitas TSX Controller Probit that would like to sell. Just trying to save a few bucks from buying a newone

thanks
gary


----------

